# Husqvarna 390XP vs 395XP ...which one is the better saw?



## shimaze (Jan 16, 2018)

Which saw is the better Husqvarna saw: the 390XP or the 395XP?

When I say better, I mean which one better built, better designed, easier to use/maintain ...which one will last longer?

I know the difference is the 390 has 6.5 horsepower and weighs 16.1 lbs and the 395 has 7.1 HP and weighs 17.4 pounds and costs $100 more. I am not concerned with the 1.3 lb. difference or the .6 HP difference and $100 isn't going to make much of a difference when spending this much money. The two things I am looking at is the chain brake handle and the chain adjustment. The 390 is the better saw in these two points. Two other difference are the quick release filter cover and the adjustable chain oiler. Of the two saws, I am certain that both will work for my application and both will have enough power to cut thru the biggest logs I have. And I don't think the weight difference will be much of an issue because I won't be using a big saw day after day like a professional logger does. What I don't know is are the seemingly better features of the 390 really that big of a deal and is it worth sacrificing a bit more horsepower. 

Husqvarna's comparison chart 

I am new to chainsaws and I have never really used a chainsaw. I am coming from a paltry 42cc Craftsman 18" chainsaw that my Dad gave me. But that doesn't qualify as a real chainsaw. All I know is the Craftsman just didn't cut it ...pun intended! I burned it up or something. It would idle just fine, but soon as I revved it up it would quit running. The oiler never worked so I manually oiled the chain with a can oiler I bought from Harbor Freight. I have had enough if stupid saws and I want something that will cut for as long as I want to cut. A dead tree fell on my daughter's car a couple of days ago and I am now on mission to get a couple of good quality saws that will last me for the rest of my life and will be there for me when I need them. I am interested in the Husqvarna professional series line of chainsaws. I have my mind set on a 550XP for the smaller stuff and either the 390XP or the 395XP for cutting down trees and cutting them up for firewood. I already have a log splitter.

I live on 4 acres and I have several dead trees that need cut down. I am a do it yourselfer so I just don't want to pay someone to cut them down. I wood much rather cut them down myself and save the money for some good chainsaws. Plus, I heat my house with a wood burning furnace. It is a Harman SF2600 that burns wood, coal and fuel oil. I need something that won’t let me down and cut for as long as I care to cut wood!

Yes, this is my first post.

Thanks, Shimaze

Old thread related to the 390XP vs the 395XP


----------



## computeruser (Jan 16, 2018)

They are both very good saws with proven track records in commercial use. Both respond well to porting work. 

The 395 has the edge in grunt with long bars (36”, 42”) or in a milling application. 

The 390 is more nimble, saves some weight, and is plenty powerful for most uses that don’t require burying 32”+ bars in hardwood all the time.


----------



## Franny K (Jan 16, 2018)

shimaze said:


> Which saw is the better Husqvarna saw: the 390XP or the 395XP?
> 
> When I say better, I mean which one better built, better designed, easier to use/maintain ...which one will last longer?
> 
> ...



If you are not in a hurry you can wait until October and go to the Paul Bunyan show in eastern Ohio and test them out.

The 390 is inboard clutch and 395 is outboard would that make any difference to you? I think the 390 is more designed for felling of the two.


----------



## jltrent (Jan 16, 2018)

When in doubt go bigger. If you resell you will get your money back. People like big chainsaws. Also you want be wondering what that extra power would have been as you will have it.


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 16, 2018)

Unless your into lifting weights you should be concerned about the weight. I'd be looking at a 70 cc saw. Steve


----------



## Brian72 (Jan 16, 2018)

395 would be better with bars over 32" and milling. How long of a bar do you think you'd need? If 28" or less, maybe a 372 or 576 would be a better choice. I have a Stihl 661. Close to the 395 specs. Great saw but it wears you out pretty quick. A good 70cc is very capable and much less tiring to run.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## BonScott46 (Jan 16, 2018)

Massive step up in power from what you had before. What kind/size trees are you cutting?


----------



## Slick50 (Jan 16, 2018)

461 or 372 do not look back


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 16, 2018)

I am in your same situation. But have repaired a few and owned 50+ Husqvarna saws. Current line up is 562, 2-372, 390. 562 & 372 get the most run time. Use the 390 for trees 30 inch and over, but 372 would do the job fine. You can come run mine anytime. I would susuggest, go handle and run them, if they will let you, buy what you like and forget all of our suggestions. That's why so many of us buy and sell until we find our right plan.


----------



## Marshy (Jan 16, 2018)

@shimaze, what size trees do you plan to cut? The 390 and 395 are larger than most homeowners require. I would never recommend an inexperienced person to buy either for home use but I suppose they are just as deadly as a smaller 70cc saw. Speaking of which, a 24" bar is typical for a 70cc saw like the Husqvarna 372xp. That is the best all around mid size saw from Husqvarna. With a 24" bar you should be able to cut firewood as large as 40" if you cut from both sides. There really is no good reason to buy a 390 or 395 if the 372 will do the trick.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 16, 2018)

If your trees are 48" and under, 550xp and 372xp is a great two saw plan. Remember after you purchase them, please post high gloss pictures, everyone like to see new saws.


----------



## Icedogs28 (Jan 18, 2018)

I agree that a 550xp would be great for most of your cutting. These new 50cc saws are so light and powerful, you will pick up that saw 90% of the time. But for that other 10%, I think a 372xp would suit your needs much better. Personally I would keep. 18" and 20" for the 550, and a 24" and 28" for the 372. Don't mean to sound rude, but a 390 or 395 would be very dangerous for someone with little experience. Even the 550xp will feel like a hotrod coming from your last saws.


----------



## shimaze (Jan 21, 2018)

I appreciate all the wonderful feedback from everyone. You all have me thinking seriously about the 372. But I think for now, I will just go with the 395. I may look at the 372 as a third saw when I get more into it. I do appreciate the concern of a novice homeowner getting hold of such a powerful and dangerous saw and NO offense was taken. But I am fully aware of the dangers of a chain spinning at 10k RPMs with cutters on it. If it can cut thru a 24" log in seconds, it can cut my leg off quicker than that. But any chainsaw is dangerous. I will take extra caution always, especially until I get used to it. I may even consider finding a professional tree cutter to work with so I can learn how to use properly use the saws and to learn valuable safety precautions.

I think getting the most powerful saw will probably be the best idea. I know the weight is a bit excess at 17.4lbs, but the horsepower is rated at 7.1HP. I would rather have too much power than not enough. I am thinking of a 28" bar. Some of the stuff I need to cut is about 24" or less. If I get worn out from using such a heavy saw, I will just pick up the 550 or find something else to do. 

The 550 will take care of a lot of the lighter work. I have a lot of fallen limbs and smaller stuff that the 550 will be used for. Having a lighter saw will negate the need to always need to use the 395. If I was only getting one saw, I would probably be more inclined to get the 372. I will likely go with a 18” bar for the 550.

I will post some pics and videos of my new saws when I get them and provide some newbie feedback for other novice users should they have the same concerns.


Thanks, Shimaze


----------



## burnses (Jan 21, 2018)

you may find that the weight of the 395 will make for inaccurate or sloppy felling cuts till ya get used to it or more experienced......im not a pro feller but on a tricky fell I want the saw the has the best handling so I can be accurate..

good luck


----------



## Brian72 (Jan 22, 2018)

shimaze said:


> I appreciate all the wonderful feedback from everyone. You all have me thinking seriously about the 372. But I think for now, I will just go with the 395. I may look at the 372 as a third saw when I get more into it. I do appreciate the concern of a novice homeowner getting hold of such a powerful and dangerous saw and NO offense was taken. But I am fully aware of the dangers of a chain spinning at 10k RPMs with cutters on it. If it can cut thru a 24" log in seconds, it can cut my leg off quicker than that. But any chainsaw is dangerous. I will take extra caution always, especially until I get used to it. I may even consider finding a professional tree cutter to work with so I can learn how to use properly use the saws and to learn valuable safety precautions.
> 
> I think getting the most powerful saw will probably be the best idea. I know the weight is a bit excess at 17.4lbs, but the horsepower is rated at 7.1HP. I would rather have too much power than not enough. I am thinking of a 28" bar. Some of the stuff I need to cut is about 24" or less. If I get worn out from using such a heavy saw, I will just pick up the 550 or find something else to do.
> 
> ...


One thing to be careful of is pinching the bar. Keep some wedges handy to keep the kerf open. Small saws get pinched and usually just get stuck. Big saws get pinched and will shoot straight back. Don't know if you consider other brands but I love my Stihl 661. Super smooth and powerful. Good luck and be safe!

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Husky Man (Jan 23, 2018)

As has already been said, be Very Careful, not only until you are USED to that size saw, but forever after as well. 

Also seriously consider some PPE, a Good helmet and Chainsaw Chaps, can go along ways in making a BAD Day, into an Ouch, **** that didn't feel too Good Day 

I'm currently on a 4 saw plan, all Husky I've had a 266XP and 23 Compact for 26+years, added an ugly, but runs good used 460 Rancher to keep in the Pick up, and back in September added a 3120XP to the Husky Herd, and the Wife got a 445 for Christmas. 

In the future I would like to add a 550XP and a 395XP. The 395, almost exactly splits the difference between my 266, and 3120. I plan on doing some milling with the 3120, so the 395 would be a Nice Big saw to have, without changing out the bars on the 3120. The 550 would split the difference between the 266 and 23 Compact very nicely. 

Then you also just never know what little all orange toy might just follow you home. Last week on Craig's List, there was another Very Clean looking 266XP near my work listed for $200, THAT took a lot of will power to resist, but not surprisingly, the temptation didn't last long, as someone else must have realized what deal that was, I didn't "NEED" it, but I sure was Tempted

Doug


----------



## grizz55chev (Jan 23, 2018)

Stihl ms 460 with a 28” bar, one saw plan.


----------



## shimaze (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks Husky Man for the suggestion on the protective equipment. I will consider getting some chaps and a helmet.

I like your multiple saw plan! But you forgot everyone's favorite: the 372! Maybe you need to make it a 5 saw plan? As for me, I may later look into adding a 372 to fit nicely in the middle. But I will have to see how this chainsaw hobby turns out. I am getting a good start with 2 saws. I think three would be the most I would ever need. Man I sure hope my wife does not monitor this thread! But I seriously doubt I would ever need the 3120. I really don't need the 395, so the saw of all saws is completely out of the question.


----------



## tramp bushler (Jan 23, 2018)

Franny K said:


> If you are not in a hurry you can wait until October and go to the Paul Bunyan show in eastern Ohio and test them out.
> 
> The 390 is inboard clutch and 395 is outboard would that make any difference to you? I think the 390 is more designed for felling of the two.




I recommend the 390. If you have to get a big saw. The 395 is primarily a falling saw. 
Really, I recommend the 372 for you. Its really a great saw and as you have very limited experience. It is a far better saw for you !! . 
The 395 is kind of a beast. The 390 a bit less of one. 
Husky really messed up with the dogs on the 394 +395 . I made custom dogs for mine that were perfect. The 390 W dogs look just like the 372 W's dogs . They got the math figured out with them and they work great. 
The outboard clutch is a better feature for a falling saw. Until you get hung in a tree that is unraveling on the stump . And have to get the power head off the bar and chain quickly under duress. 

372 W is my recomendation. I know that's not one of the options. 
But , that's my experienced advice.


----------



## shimaze (Jan 23, 2018)

Tramp Bushler, I appreciate the advice! Everyone keeps telling me to get the 372. I wish I knew someone local that had both the 395 and the 372 so I could try both of them. I generally always get the most power I can. That is why I bought a 500cc 2-stroke dirt bike instead of the more common and easier to handle 250cc. It is a Honda CR500AF. I also have a Trail Blazer SS, Impala SS, and a Camaro Z/28. I get the fastest one in its class. That is just my mindset and it applies to saws too.

Back to chainsaws: Everyone is telling me to get the 372. Is it really that much more user friendly and easier to handle?


----------



## Brian72 (Jan 23, 2018)

shimaze said:


> Tramp Bushler, I appreciate the advice! Everyone keeps telling me to get the 372. I wish I knew someone local that had both the 395 and the 372 so I could try both of them. I generally always get the most power I can. That is why I bought a 500cc 2-stroke dirt bike instead of the more common and easier to handle 250cc. It is a Honda CR500AF. I also have a Trail Blazer SS, Impala SS, and a Camaro Z/28. I get the fastest one in its class. That is just my mindset and it applies to saws too.
> 
> Back to chainsaws: Everyone is telling me to get the 372. Is it really that much more user friendly and easier to handle?


The 372(or 576,461,460) certainly are much more user-friendly. The power of the big saws is great when you need it but the weight will burn you out fast. See if a dealer will let you run them. You're starting to sound like the rest of us so eventually, you'll get both anyway. Lol. Pick your poison. 

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 23, 2018)

Yep, it would be a very noticeable difference. Fwiw, 372 would be faster than a 390/395in wood up to 20-24” probably. Put a 28” or 32” bar on and the bigger saws would start to pull away pretty quickly.


----------



## Brian72 (Jan 23, 2018)

shimaze said:


> Thanks Husky Man for the suggestion on the protective equipment. I will consider getting some chaps and a helmet.
> 
> I like your multiple saw plan! But you forgot everyone's favorite: the 372! Maybe you need to make it a 5 saw plan? As for me, I may later look into adding a 372 to fit nicely in the middle. But I will have to see how this chainsaw hobby turns out. I am getting a good start with 2 saws. I think three would be the most I would ever need. Man I sure hope my wife does not monitor this thread! But I seriously doubt I would ever need the 3120. I really don't need the 395, so the saw of all saws is completely out of the question.


Check with your local Stihl dealer. I think it's called a woodcutter kit. Chaps,helmet,glasses and a nylon bag for about $100. None of us "need' the saws we have. It becomes addicting. Much worse things we could be spending our money on. I do say get a 372 eventually. You'll love it.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 23, 2018)

shimaze said:


> Back to chainsaws: Everyone is telling me to get the 372. Is it really that much more user friendly and easier to handle?



In a word, yes. A 90+cc saw is a burden to haul around. Yeah, there are guys who do it all day every day, but unless you're built like them, you will notice it. A 390 is gonna be a fair amount not manageable than a 395, but still a 372 will feel a lot lighter and more nimble. Personally I'd only consider a 395 after owning a 70cc saw. If you really feel you must have a big saw right off the bat, then I'd definitely go 390xp. 

And, you should not consider PPE to be optional. I recently got a pair of safety pants to replace my worn out chaps, and I very highly recommend them. More freedom of movement, more comfortable, better looking even, and most importantly, starting when you put them on in the morning they're always there. No more making a few cuts at the end of the day without bothering to throw on chaps. You're considering spending close to a grand in a saw, so do the right thing and roll the cost of PPE right into the price. If you can't afford a 90cc saw and safety gear, well then a 372 it is.


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 23, 2018)

Lastly, check with your local DNR and county forester to see if anyone in your area teaches chainsaw safety courses. I had the opportunity to attend an all day safety course a few years ago. Absolutely changed my game. Totally worth the $100. Running saws is very dangerous, especially when trees are involved. Proper training goes a long way towards keeping you alive.


----------



## JTM (Jan 23, 2018)

This is one me of the best comparisons I’ve seen because it just makes sense:


----------



## Husky Man (Jan 23, 2018)

shimaze said:


> Tramp Bushler, I appreciate the advice! Everyone keeps telling me to get the 372. I wish I knew someone local that had both the 395 and the 372 so I could try both of them. I generally always get the most power I can. That is why I bought a 500cc 2-stroke dirt bike instead of the more common and easier to handle 250cc. It is a Honda CR500AF. I also have a Trail Blazer SS, Impala SS, and a Camaro Z/28. I get the fastest one in its class. That is just my mindset and it applies to saws too.
> 
> Back to chainsaws: Everyone is telling me to get the 372. Is it really that much more user friendly and easier to handle?




I haven't run a 395 or 372, but with what I know of Huskies, YES, the 372 would be "That much more user friendly and easier to Handle" than the 395.

I wont say that a 372 will never find a home with me, it just isn't that big of a step from my 66.7 cc 266XP, if my 266 were ever stolen or destroyed, a 372 would probably be it's replacement. 
My 266 has served me well, and I will never part with that saw.

I Had been considering, Very Seriously, The 395, and then I got interested in the idea of CSM (Chain Saw Milling) and Dave "The Chainsaw Guy" on here and ebay has the 3120 for $1399, shipped here, Plus shipping on ebay, so with milling in mind, I opted for the 3120, but am still planning on a 395 in the future.

I don't recall if you said what size wood you would be cutting, but a 372 with a 28" bar would likely handle anything that you would be cutting.

We are often cutting 30"+ wood above 5,000' elevation, my 266 COULD do that, but being tuned for much lower elevations, I lose some power, and at that size wood, I am well past what my saw was intended to do. If it was just a couple of cuts, I wouldn't hesitate to just cut from both sides, but bucking a full 34" diameter log into 16-18" rounds, is a different story.

I admit, the 3120, is a FUN SAW to run, but when I have to use the Peavey to roll logs to finish the cut, it didn't take long to put the 3120 down and grab the 266 for the up cutting, I'm NOT 9 anymore.

I have seen some videos, on the value of chaps, they don't work on the theory of blocking the chain, like the Kevlar in a "Bullet Proof" vest, but rather they are made up of layers, that when the saw comes in contact, it pulls strands out, and wads up/jambs the clutch/sprocket on the saw, it is Amazing just how fast it works. It's still NOT going to be a Pleasant experience, but they sure looked like a worthwhile idea, I just Hope that I Never find out from Experience

Be careful CAD, can sneak up on you, when you're not looking, that 3 saw plan will seem Very Logical, and then somehow a fourth saw found it's way into your garage, and by then, your case of CAD might be to the incurable stage, before you realized what happened.

Doug


----------



## Husky Man (Jan 23, 2018)

Ryan'smilling said:


> Lastly, check with your local DNR and county forester to see if anyone in your area teaches chainsaw safety courses. I had the opportunity to attend an all day safety course a few years ago. Absolutely changed my game. Totally worth the $100. Running saws is very dangerous, especially when trees are involved. Proper training goes a long way towards keeping you alive.




Thanks Ryan, I will have to check into that myself, always open to learning something new, especially when it comes to safety. One of my Brother in Laws helps teach CCW classes, I already have my permit, but I will sit in every couple years, just for a refresher, or in case any new info is added.

Doug


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 23, 2018)

I'd get the 372XP with a 24" bar and never look back.

Take the money saved and get a 28 or 30" skip tooth set-up for the few occasions you need to take down a tree over about 30" diameter. Grab a 20" bar for the 372XP as well, it will be your "go to" saw most of the time. When you get into smaller work the 550XP will fit the bill nicely.....IMHO......Cliff

PS: I used a 395XP last weekend to take down a HUGE white Oak in a fence row. As soon as it hit the ground I made half a dozen cuts in the big part of the log, then put it back in the truck. I'm a pretty big guy and tough as nails, cut wood just about every day, and not overly fond of lugging around that much saw to cut up trees once they hit the ground. I've found in recent years that smaller saws with excellent power to weight are the way to go for most of this type of work.......


----------



## Brian72 (Jan 23, 2018)

JTM said:


> This is one me of the best comparisons I’ve seen because it just makes sense:


That 395 is just monstrous! Makes my arms tired just watching.

Sent from my Moto E (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 23, 2018)

cus_deluxe said:


> Yep, it would be a very noticeable difference. Fwiw, 372 would be faster than a 390/395in wood up to 20-24” probably. Put a 28” or 32” bar on and the bigger saws would start to pull away pretty quickly.



No way will a 372 be even close if you run a aggressive chain on the 390 or 395, My 385xp is way faster than my 372 in any wood, not even close, maybe in under 8" wood where the big one would even get spooled up they would be closer. Steve


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 23, 2018)

I am with cus_deluxe on this one. Have owned many 372's, couple 385's, 390 and 394. If I had to pick one, it would be a 372. Never noticed a big advantage of a 385 or 390, unless they are ported. Tree sizes he is talking about a 372 will do the job well. Port a 372 and it's done.


----------



## Jed1124 (Jan 23, 2018)

If you want to run a 28" bar get the 390. 395 is a tank and not pleasant to use for any length of time.


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 23, 2018)

If you don't run a aggressive chains on the bigger saws with more torque to take advantage of the power and torque then chain speed will cut faster, low rakers and sharp chains the big saws will shine. Steve


----------



## Ozhoo (Jan 23, 2018)

Here's a 395 west coast edition sitting on a scale w/ about a half tank of gas. They're awesome saws but not daily drivers for 98% of us. A 372 weighs 6lbs less which makes it much more user friendly.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 23, 2018)

mountainlake said:


> If you don't run a aggressive chains on the bigger saws with more torque to take advantage of the power and torque then chain speed will cut faster, low rakers and sharp chains the big saws will shine. Steve


I was meaning all things being equal, the 372 will be faster in smaller wood. Pretty obvious if you put a better chain on one saw it will have an advantage, but then thats not a very good comparison is it?


----------



## Knobby57 (Jan 23, 2018)

I can say I can throw around a 460 or 461 all day long and be fine . Ran my 395xp for about a hour and a half and I was wooped . Like had to lay on the ground for 5 mins wooped . Do I need a 395xp .. not at all . I have a ported 660 also don’t need that either . But I want them . Buy whatever you want if it makes you happy . That being said you would be much more happy and get a lot more use out of a 70cc saw for your use . In the size wood you have 70cc will more than likely be faster . Want a bigger smile get that baby ported !!


----------



## middleagemutant (Jan 23, 2018)

Buy a 365xt and have it ported price will be cheaper and a low top and you can run a 28 inch bar if you want to no problems I run a 20 or 24 full chisal


----------



## middleagemutant (Jan 23, 2018)

A husky 562 new models that are sorted out our a 620 Echo or Makita equivalent
I have a 550xp and would rather have something you can tune than tune itself


----------



## Ryan'smilling (Jan 23, 2018)

middleagemutant said:


> Buy a 365xt and have it ported price will be cheaper and a low top and you can run a 28 inch bar if you want to no problems I run a 20 or 24 full chisal



This is good advice.


----------



## middleagemutant (Jan 23, 2018)

Contact F150 on hear he's in Ohio he fixed my saw the johnsered 2253 that was at 3 other shops he carrys johnsered, echo and Makita and he knows his stuff call him he won't steer you wrong


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 23, 2018)

Think he left the building. His mind is set on a 395.


----------



## middleagemutant (Jan 23, 2018)

That's cool I'm know wimp but you better pack a lunch to run one all day. Tater Wade runs one but that's what he does for a living his side kick Stevie does also but they run them all the time


----------



## hseII (Jan 23, 2018)

A MS461R with a 28” Bar, or Ported with a 32” Bar, is a hard combo to beat.

A 372W would be close.


----------



## middleagemutant (Jan 23, 2018)

A 461 would be a good one a Dolmar 7910 isn't a bad one either


----------



## Husky Man (Jan 23, 2018)

Heck, everyone has missed the OBVIOUS Solution, ONE of EACH, including the 372 

Hey, may as well go straight to a Full Blown case of CAD, and get it over with, kinda like pulling a bandage off, one quick, solid pull and DONE

It's only Money, Right? Those silly little pieces of paper, aren't anywhere near as much FUN as a BIG Chainsaw 

Doug

We all KNOW that CAD is going to get him in the end, why put off the inevitable


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 24, 2018)

cus_deluxe said:


> I was meaning all things being equal, the 372 will be faster in smaller wood. Pretty obvious if you put a better chain on one saw it will have an advantage, but then thats not a very good comparison is it?


 A 372 doesn't have the torque to pull the same chain as a 85+ cc Husky. If you run the best chain for each saw the bigger saw will cut faster. Steve


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 24, 2018)

mountainlake said:


> A 372 doesn't have the torque to pull the same chain as a 85+ cc Husky. If you run the best chain for each saw the bigger saw will cut faster. Steve


You are completely missing the point of what i was trying to say (twice now). Put the SAME chain on a 372 and a 390, the 372 will be faster up to a certain point in smaller wood.


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 24, 2018)

I wont run a chain with high rakers on a bigger saw that doesn't take advantage of the power the saw has, I agree if you run a chain with high rakers on a big saw that doesn't use the power it has then chain speed will cut faster. Do you chains with high rakers on your big saws. As I mentioned before my 385 cuts way faster than my 372 in about any wood unless really small. Steve


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 24, 2018)

Ok


----------



## Husky Man (Jan 24, 2018)

Okay, I'm Lost, even if you pick the chain that is best suited to the 372, how is a smaller saw ever going to be faster than a larger saw?

The 372 is is not a small saw, and is a Great saw, but I don't know how you figure it would out perform the 390/5 in ANY size wood

The 372 WILL be handier in 12-18" wood, but once that chain tastes bark, I don't see how it could be any FASTER than a larger saw, There are plenty of times that I pick up my 266XP rather than my 3120XP, but I sure don't see any case where the 266 would eat through a tree faster than my 3120, maybe a bigger difference, but still the same idea.

I grab which ever SAW is BEST for the job at hand, and rather than comparing which saw is faster with a certain chain, you would be better comparing which saw is faster with the Chain BEST SUITED TO EACH SAW.

I grew up around boats, one toy my Dad had for several years was a little Stevens 10' 3 point mini hydroplane, with the 2 cylinder 50HP Johnson with a High Pitch prop on it, that thing was SCARY FAST, put that same 50HP Johnson with a High pitch prop on a 28' boat, you would probably say a lot of things about that combination, but Fast wouldn't be among them, and few you would want to say in Church, using the right tool, in the right application and Life can be a lot of FUN, the wrong tool for the job, not so much.

Doug


----------



## Franny K (Jan 24, 2018)

cus_deluxe said:


> You are completely missing the point of what i was trying to say (twice now). Put the SAME chain on a 372 and a 390, the 372 will be faster up to a certain point in smaller wood.


Wouldn't there be a range of bar in wood where the 390 could pull one more tooth on the drive sprocket and be faster with the same chain?

I think since the title of the thread is which is better, 390 or 395 perhaps the answer is 395 because one can run lower depth gauges. This seems to fit in with the logic of the original poster here as expressed in prior posts. It has bigger main bearings does it not.

Seems the OP is curious about pho vs with bar for a 395 in his last posts I noticed.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 24, 2018)

Franny K said:


> Wouldn't there be a range of bar in wood where the 390 could pull one more tooth on the drive sprocket and be faster with the same chain?
> 
> I think since the title of the thread is which is better, 390 or 395 perhaps the answer is 395 because one can run lower depth gauges. This seems to fit in with the logic of the original poster here as expressed in prior posts. It has bigger main bearings does it not.
> 
> Seems the OP is curious about pho vs with bar for a 395 in his last posts I noticed.


Again, of course you can set one saw up to be faster than the other. I dont see why this is so difficult: same bar, same chain, same sprocket, 372 will be faster up to a certain point, probably somewhere in the 16-20” wood. SO if the op cuts a lot of 16-20” wood and rarely cuts 30” wood, then the 372 would be a more sensible choice.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 24, 2018)

Franny K said:


> It has bigger main bearings does it not.


I could be wrong, but im quite sure they both take 6203’s on both sides. Problems with 390 i think were associated w the big end bearing.


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 24, 2018)

cus_deluxe said:


> Again, of course you can set one saw up to be faster than the other. I dont see why this is so difficult: same bar, same chain, same sprocket, 372 will be faster up to a certain point, probably somewhere in the 16-20” wood. SO if the op cuts a lot of 16-20” wood and rarely cuts 30” wood, then the 372 would be a more sensible choice.


 
The only way a bigger saw could be slower is if the rakers are too high and your not using the power plain and simple. Steve


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 24, 2018)

Potato


----------



## concretegrazer (Jan 24, 2018)

cus_deluxe said:


> You are completely missing the point of what i was trying to say (twice now). Put the SAME chain on a 372 and a 390, the 372 will be faster up to a certain point in smaller wood.



You sure about that? I use to think the same.


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 24, 2018)

It's not about what will cut faster, big CID/heavy saw with a short bar/chain and rakers ground off for sure will out cut a much smaller saw in any material. 

I don't think most folks reading this have spent much time lugging around a 395XP or something equally as heavy. I have quite an arsenal of saws here, and my 480CD gets used maybe once or twice a year, same with the 395XP I have access to. 

For most of the cutting we do 50cc saws are used because they are light and fast. When we get into bigger work where they no longer become ideal out come the 60-70cc saws, never the big 480CD or 395XP. We use those saw mostly for the rare occasion we get into at big tree that requires that kind of power and longer bar lengths as shown in the pics below. When you get into trees like this you will be glad you've got a 395XP and for sure the smaller saws will stay in the truck that day!.....Cliff


----------



## Icedogs28 (Jan 24, 2018)

concretegrazer said:


> You sure about that? I use to think the same.



I completely agree, there is no replacement for displacement! But come on... That was a clapped out 372!


----------



## Knobby57 (Jan 24, 2018)

concretegrazer said:


> You sure about that? I use to think the same.



Check and mate


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 24, 2018)

concretegrazer said:


> You sure about that? I use to think the same.



So cuz you saw it in a video on the interwebs then its proven beyond a shadow of a doubt? Lol, k.


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 24, 2018)

cus_deluxe said:


> So cuz you saw it in a video on the interwebs then its proven beyond a shadow of a doubt? Lol, k.


 

The fact is that it make sense that a saw with more power will cut faster. Steve


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 24, 2018)

Also, please note in that video, the difference between the 372 and 390 in the first test was .1 second in a roughly 4 second test. The difference in the second test was over 6 seconds?!! It would seem my theory has been proven in a way. Lol.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 24, 2018)

mountainlake said:


> The fact is that it make sense that a saw with more power will cut faster. Steve


Potato


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 24, 2018)

I apologize to the OP for the extreme derail


----------



## mountainlake (Jan 24, 2018)

cus_deluxe said:


> Also, please note in that video, the difference between the 372 and 390 in the first test was .1 second in a roughly 4 second test. The difference in the second test was over 6 seconds?!! It would seem my theory has been proven in a way. Lol.


 Keep in mind your saying the 372 is faster in smaller wood which this was, your theory is not proven and I'd bet that 390 could use a more aggressive chain. Steve


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 24, 2018)

lol, ok steve.


----------



## middleagemutant (Jan 24, 2018)

Isn't it fun saw shopping with other peoples money . Buy the 395 if you don't like you can always get another saw tell the wife it's ro heavy need a smaller one.


----------



## concretegrazer (Jan 24, 2018)

cus_deluxe said:


> So cuz you saw it in a video on the interwebs then its proven beyond a shadow of a doubt? Lol, k.



By all means no. Don't take my word for it. Test it out yourself.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 24, 2018)

cus_deluxe said:


> Also, please note in that video, the difference between the 372 and 390 in the first test was .1 second in a roughly 4 second test. The difference in the second test was over 6 seconds?!! It would seem my theory has been proven in a way. Lol.


Agree with you. Cutting firewood and a second or two in cutting times seems meaningless, racing for money yes, firewood no. Everyone says they enjoy using their saws, so get 10 minutes extra time in a day running your saws, seems like a win. I do enjoy running my MillerMod 390 in larger logs, but 372 gets more trigger time. Maybe that 350 chevy chainsaw would be a better large saw option.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 24, 2018)

ok, just some food for thought. i was talking about all things being equal, same bar, same chain. since @mountainlake and others insist that displacement will trump everything here are a few videos. these were taken at a pretty competitive (yet friendly) race GTG. These saws are all ported, mostly race saws, all race chains. 
77cc poulan pro 405 beats a 94 cc 394


123 cc (i think?) 084 edges out 390xp


same 390xp beats 3120 xp


only point im trying to make is that, displacement is far from the most deciding factor when it comes to cut speed in smaller size wood. rpm cuts wood, not cubic inches. period.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 24, 2018)

Duce said:


> Agree with you. Cutting firewood and a second or two in cutting times seems meaningless, racing for money yes, firewood no. Everyone says they enjoy using their saws, so get 10 minutes extra time in a day running your saws, seems like a win. I do enjoy running my MillerMod 390 in larger logs, but 372 gets more trigger time. Maybe that 350 chevy chainsaw would be a better large saw option.


My mofo 262 gets waaaay more use than my mmws 288. 288 rocks hard, but i just dont need 90 ported cc’s for everything. If all i cut was 20” plus, i wouldnt even own a 60cc saw cuz it would be a waste of time. (Thats not true, id still own lots of saws lol)


----------



## concretegrazer (Jan 24, 2018)

cus_deluxe said:


> ok, just some food for thought. i was talking about all things being equal, same bar, same chain. since @mountainlake and others insist that displacement will trump everything here are a few videos. these were taken at a pretty competitive (yet friendly) race GTG. These saws are all ported, mostly race saws, all race chains.
> 77cc poulan pro 405 beats a 94 cc 394
> 
> 
> ...




You gonna run a 346 vs a 390? Come on.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 24, 2018)

concretegrazer said:


> You gonna run a 346 vs a 390? Come on.


Now you are talking about a laser in smaller wood. Hell yes!


----------



## concretegrazer (Jan 24, 2018)

So you like loosing?


----------



## JTM (Jan 24, 2018)

I put the video there to show the obvious, and it was mentioned earlier, that in smaller wood there is probably no perceived benefit in cutting speed using a big saw but you’ll definitely notice the weight. In big wood with a big saw and a long bar you get a big smile.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Jan 24, 2018)

concretegrazer said:


> So you like loosing?


Don't care about a half second or two, cutting firewood. Finish too fast, then I have Honey Do crap to do.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 24, 2018)

concretegrazer said:


> You gonna run a 346 vs a 390? Come on.


Nobody said that.


----------



## concretegrazer (Jan 24, 2018)

cus_deluxe said:


> Nobody said that.



084 vs a 390 about the same cc gap no?


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 24, 2018)

Wtf man, all im trying to say is that with the same bar and chain and sprocket, the 372 is faster up to a certain diameter, it just is. More rpms in the cut means it ****ing cuts faster, 372xt specs say 10,200 max power rpms, 390 and 395 show 9,600. For some amount of wood, the higher rpms will cut more wood, “plain and simple”


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 24, 2018)

Why do you think people have saws ported? So it cuts faster right? Well it sure as **** doesnt get more displacement when its ported. ****ing potato.


----------



## cus_deluxe (Jan 24, 2018)

Sorry to the OP again lol, done with this thread i promise haha.


----------



## concretegrazer (Jan 24, 2018)

cus_deluxe said:


> Wtf man, all im trying to say is that with the same bar and chain and sprocket, the 372 is faster up to a certain diameter, it just is. More rpms in the cut means it ****ing cuts faster, 372xt specs say 10,200 max power rpms, 390 and 395 show 9,600. For some amount of wood, the higher rpms will cut more wood, “plain and simple”



So you know a 390/95 isn't making as much or more power at 10,2 as the 372? Have you tested these saws with the same bar & chain in small wood? Or are you just repeating something you read on the internet? 




cus_deluxe said:


> Why do you think people have saws ported? So it cuts faster right? Well it sure as **** doesnt get more displacement when its ported. ****ing potato.



Why does it cut faster?



cus_deluxe said:


> Sorry to the OP again lol, done with this thread i promise haha.



Don't leave.


----------



## Robin Wood (Feb 1, 2018)

OP you should listen to the guys here, fantastic advice
395 is a big saw and will tire most of us in no time, it took me a week of continuos use to get my body used to handling that weight
and if i havent pack them for more than a month it will make a b!tch out of me once i go pick it up
if you have the funds id recommend 346(18"), 372(20"), 395(28") combo plan. these saws will cover whatever you probably will come across


----------



## Husky Man (Feb 1, 2018)

Robin Wood said:


> OP you should listen to the guys here, fantastic advice
> 395 is a big saw and will tire most of us in no time, it took me a week of continuos use to get my body used to handling that weight
> and if i havent pack them for more than a month it will make a b!tch out of me once i go pick it up
> if you have the funds id recommend 346(18"), 372(20"), 395(28") combo plan. these saws will cover whatever you probably will come across




That is from someone who wood know 

Can you still get the 346's over there?

What kind of $$$ would it be shpd to the Portland, Oregon area, 97049?

Doug


----------



## gary courtney (Feb 1, 2018)

this is for sale


----------



## Robin Wood (Feb 2, 2018)

Husky Man said:


> That is from someone who wood know
> 
> Can you still get the 346's over there?
> 
> ...



346 was never offered here, we have 353 coming in though. i got 1 with triple port muffler, its the saw everyone in my crew rushes to get their hand on lol


----------



## Robin Wood (Feb 2, 2018)

i lift weights often, 90kg bw 110kg squats 150kg deadlifts 100kg bpress and 10+ weighted pull ups, the big saws still makes a b!tch out of me. i cant imagine how an ordinary folk can run it for prolonged period. its just nuts, if you're bucking with it all day its not that bad. but felling, limbing and bucking with that saw is beyond liftin weights lol


----------



## Jonny Quest (Feb 18, 2018)

JTM said:


> This is one me of the best comparisons I’ve seen because it just makes sense:




After watching this video, I'm more convinced than ever that the 390XP is the right saw for me and my application. Yes, its is a heavy saw. It feels like it weighs 50 pounds after felling 5 trees in one morning. For bucking, she's a "beaut, Clark...a real beaut".

After re-reading the original post, I would recommend the 572XP -- but if you've GOT TO HAVE a bigger saw, then I would recommend the 390XP. The 395XP is too big, heavy and tougher to manage in the the OP's application.

JQ


----------



## Festus (Feb 18, 2018)

cus_deluxe said:


> Wtf man, all im trying to say is that with the same bar and chain and sprocket, the 372 is faster up to a certain diameter, it just is. More rpms in the cut means it ****ing cuts faster, 372xt specs say 10,200 max power rpms, 390 and 395 show 9,600. For some amount of wood, the higher rpms will cut more wood, “plain and simple”



This is pretty much what I was thinking as I was making my way through this thread. I think a 372 tunes out at a higher rpm than a 395. Of course rpm's are only part of the total power equation. The 395 has more total horse power. So given the exact same chain, the 372 will be faster up until a certain diameter when it can't maintain that greater rpm because of it's lack of torque compared with a higher displacement saw. A more aggressive chain, or a 8 or 9 pin sprocket of course will tip the scale to the larger saw from the start.

I have a Jonsered 2171, (same as the Husky 372), and a Husky 394. I love finding an excuse to run my 394, but it's a different saw, for a different purpose. My recommendation is get a 50cc saw and a 70cc saw. My 2171 is easily my favorite saw. It runs 3/8 chain on a 24 inch bar, with great speed and torque, and it isn't terribly heavy. It might sound boring, but your chain selection and how sharp you are able to keep them are really where it's at.


----------



## Husky Man (Feb 18, 2018)

the point that cus-deluxe is trying to make is with the SAME BAR & CHAIN &SPROCKET on each the 372, and the 394/5, the flaw in that logic is that the SAME Bar, Chain and Sprocket is not going to be the best choice for each saw, it will only be the BEST choice for ONE saw or the other. 

Put an 8 tooth sprocket with a 32" bar and a Full Comp chain with the rakers set lower, in a 28"-30" diameter fir log and the 395 will probably rip through it very quickly, the same Bar, Chain, Sprocket and raker settings, and the 372, will very likely struggle, and be a disappointment.

Take a 7 tooth sprocket, with a 20" bar and a skip tooth chain, with the rakers set high, on a 16" diameter log and the 372 MAY be MARGINALLY Faster, with a higher RPM rating, but you are hobbling the 395, by not utilizing it's power to pull a larger sprocket and more aggressive chain.

Set up EACH saw with what is OPTIMAL FOR EACH SAW, and I would bet that the 395 with the 8 tooth sprocket and full comp chain with lower rakers will beat the 372 every time, even in a 14" diameter log.

The SAME BAR, CHAIN , SPROCKET argument is SILLY, set up each saw to take advantage of it's strengths, and use the saw BEST SUITED TO THE TASK at hand. 

Each are great saws, but each is better suited to different tasks, which is why many of us have multiple saws, Myself, I have (All Huskys) a 23 Compact Top Handle, a 460 Rancher, a 266XP and a 3120XP, the 460, and 266 are some what redundant, except, where I live, downed trees in the road are fairly common, especially in the winter, I bought a used 460 Rancher, that runs great, but isn't very pretty, to keep in the pick up, although it is locked, I would NOT leave my prized 266 in the truck 24/7, I value it too much, the 460 is much more easily replaced.

In 16" -22" logs, I would probably be grabbing the 372, with a 24'" bar, probably opt for a skip tooth chain, and not be any where near as tired at the end of the day. In MY Case, the 266XP wears a 24" bar, full comp chain, and if that is too much I grab the 3120. As I have said before, when I was bucking a 32" diameter Fir into 16" firewood rounds, I bucked most of the way through with the 3120, then used my Peavey to roll the logs, and not being 19 anymore, it didn't take long for the "New Saw Fun" to wear off, and grab the 266, for upcutting to finish the rounds. When bucking and letting the weight of the 3120 work FOR me, it is a FUN saw to run, upcutting with a 25# saw gets old REALLY FAST, hence I am currently on a 4 saw plan, with at least two more that I can see a "USE" for if not maybe a real "NEED" for.

Set up each saw to get the best performance you can out of it, and then USE the Best saw for what you need to do, THAT is the SIMPLE CONCEPT, that doesn't seem to be, being "GOTTEN" in this discussion.

Doug


----------



## Icedogs28 (Feb 18, 2018)

Husky Man said:


> I am currently on a 4 saw plan, with at least two more that I can see a "USE" for if not maybe a real "NEED" for.
> 
> Set up each saw to get the best performance you can out of it, and then USE the Best saw for what you need to do, THAT is the SIMPLE CONCEPT, that doesn't seem to be, being "GOTTEN" in this discussion.
> 
> Doug



Totally agree. I have a ms193 for limbing, a ms261 with a 20" bar (which honestly will handle 90% of what I cut), and a 372xp with a 28" bar for when I run into larger oaks or eucalyptus. VERY rarely I buck up 36"+ redwoods or eucalyptus, its no problem, just make two cuts with the 372. I don't see wood that large often enough to justify a 390xp... But I still want one


----------



## Woody912 (Feb 18, 2018)

mountainlake said:


> Unless your into lifting weights you should be concerned about the weight. I'd be looking at a 70 cc saw. Steve


or a 60


----------



## yamess191 (Feb 18, 2018)

I agree with some of the posts above about a 50cc saw and a 70cc saw. I have a saw in every size from Stihl 150t, 200 and 201’s for climbing all the way up to a 395 and a pair of 3120’s. I have used all of them one time or another at a job. The 395 only comes out for large removals (5% of the time) I don’t ever grab the 3120’s unless I am milling, and I never seem to grab any of the 60cc saws either. I always Need a climbing saw for canopy work and also always grab a 50cc saw And one of my 70-75cc saws to drop the stem and or flush cut the stumps before grinding.

So in reality I only really need a climbing saw or two, a 50cc saw and one or two 70cc saws but CAD got the best of me. I think that would cover the majority of other people’s need’s also.


----------



## Jonny Quest (Feb 27, 2018)

Icedogs28 said:


> I don't see wood that large often enough to justify a 390xp... But I still want one



You KNOW you do. Listen to that little voice in your head and BUY ONE.


----------



## Icedogs28 (Feb 28, 2018)

Jonny Quest said:


> You KNOW you do. Listen to that little voice in your head and BUY ONE.


I really want to... But listening to that little voice will lead to me hearing my wife's big voice


----------



## drumbum (Mar 1, 2018)

My mailbox is about 150yds from my house and i'm thinking of getting something to ride that distance.

Should I get a new harley or would a cafe' bike be better?


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 1, 2018)

Cliff R said:


> It's not about what will cut faster, big CID/heavy saw with a short bar/chain and rakers ground off for sure will out cut a much smaller saw in any material.
> 
> I don't think most folks reading this have spent much time lugging around a 395XP or something equally as heavy. I have quite an arsenal of saws here, and my 480CD gets used maybe once or twice a year, same with the 395XP I have access to.
> 
> ...


 Ipack a 480 CD and is my sole large saw. I have a 51 with a 20" that gets used mostly as well. I have a 562 also I got this week. do you know which Husky model weighs about the same as the 480? I want to replace it with a newer saw. I cut a lot of 24+ inch oaks and wat a 32 inch or 36 inch bar. not sure if the 390 or 395 is the closest in weight. the 480 is heavy and at one time was my only saw and was used for brush and limb work too. no dealers around to feel the saws in person. would order from baileys (usually by my saws here, but if someone else on the forum has deals Im open) I bought my brother a 576 earlier this year. I only cut about 30 cord of Oak a year, cant fell trees only buck whats been blown over or snags


----------



## Husky Man (Dec 1, 2018)

flatbroke said:


> Ipack a 480 CD and is my sole large saw. I have a 51 with a 20" that gets used mostly as well. I have a 562 also I got this week. do you know which Husky model weighs about the same as the 480? I want to replace it with a newer saw. I cut a lot of 24+ inch oaks and wat a 32 inch or 36 inch bar. not sure if the 390 or 395 is the closest in weight. the 480 is heavy and at one time was my only saw and was used for brush and limb work too. no dealers around to feel the saws in person. would order from baileys. I bought my brother a 576 earlier this year. I only cut about 30 cord of Oak a year.




I don't know what your 480 CD weighs but here is the specs from Husqvarna's website:


Model:........ Weight....... CC's .......HP

390XP ..........16.1# ....... 88cc ....... 6.5 HP

395XP ............ 17.4#.........94cc .......7.1 HP


Those are Husky's numbers, but just from reading posts on here, not a scientific survey, or from personal experience, but most comments tend towards favoring the 390XP as a FELLING Saw, and the 395XP as a BUCKING Saw..


Doug 




Dayum, I had that in Nice columns, but for some reason the website removed the spacing and compressed everything together


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 1, 2018)

Husky Man said:


> I don't know what your 480 CD weighs but here is the specs from Husqvarna's website:
> 
> 
> Model: Weight CC's HP
> ...


 the specs on the 480 are 19.4 pounds with a 18 inch bar and chain. I was hoping since Cliff R has both the 480 and the 395 he could provide first hand perspective on the difference. thank you for the help. I guess I could take the 24 inch bar of my 480 and weigh the power head on the scale. Just doing research as I don't want to buy the wrong saw for my needs


----------



## Husky Man (Dec 1, 2018)

I'm just guessing, but it seems that the lighter weight of the 390XP makes it more desirable for felling, the power of the 395XP earns it more points in bucking where weight isn't as critical.

So it seems HOW you are going to use the saw the most, will play a role in deciding which saw is the better fit for you.


Doug


----------



## jchipps (Dec 2, 2018)

I've owned and worked with both saws, albeit the older versions.

288xp which is now the 390xp
394xp which is now the 395xp

I personally found the 394 a little heavy to lug around the woods, up and down the hills all day felling and limbing, but loved it at the landing bucking logs.

The 288xp was my go to saw, and still my favorite all around.

Depends on your own circumstances and how you're gonna use it most


----------



## Cliff R (Dec 2, 2018)

"I was hoping since Cliff R has both the 480 and the 395 he could provide first hand perspective on the difference. thank you for the help."

I don't own a 395 but have worked on them and have ran them. It's tough to compare the older 480CD with any modern offering having considerably more displacement. Although an older model 480's are pretty strong for the CC's, but will not be on par with any of the models that replaced it, such as the 181SE, for example. 

When you move up to a 395XP it's going to have more power everyplace and want to run at higher RPM's in the cut. They will also pull much longer bars with greater authority.

A 480CD shows it's colors best with a 20" bar and will do very well with a 24". I've ran a 30 skip tooth on mine now for quite a few years but seldom require that much bar so it's not seeing a lot of use these days.

A 395XP will run a 24" full comp with much greater authority than a 480CD does with a 20" bar, and it should being a more modern design and more displacement.

I still wouldn't turn my back on a 480CD, they are tough as nails and plenty of "grunt" where the trend for most of Husqvarna's later Pro designs concentrate the power at higher RPM's and like to stay there in the cut........Cliff


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 2, 2018)

Cliff R said:


> "I was hoping since Cliff R has both the 480 and the 395 he could provide first hand perspective on the difference. thank you for the help."
> 
> I don't own a 395 but have worked on them and have ran them. It's tough to compare the older 480CD with any modern offering having considerably more displacement. Although an older model 480's are pretty strong for the CC's, but will not be on par with any of the models that replaced it, such as the 181SE, for example.
> 
> ...


 thanks. I guess my specific question is which saw out of the 2, 390 and 395 are closest to weight with the 480cd. The 480 is pretty heavy and even though only using it for bucking now kind of wears me out so I don’t want to go much heavier. I read the specs on all 3 saws. I’m looking for perceived weight when grabbing them ? Do you recall if the 395 felt much heavier?


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker (Dec 2, 2018)

Two different saws for sure. 
390 is the 288 replacement and is more pitite. Probably better for most use till you need a really big saw. The 395 is meant to be more of a 404 saw. For people who need the 3120 but can't take that weight. If I remember right the 390 take s the smaller clutch while the 395 takes the 3120 clutch?


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker (Dec 2, 2018)

And to add further, the 395 is a once in a while saw. Milling or big felling. I've used the 288 all day long with a heavy Oregon 28" bar on it. Really reminds me more of a 70cc saw then high 80 to 90cc. I'm above average in stature but would think any average guy with good saw experience could swing the 390 all day with a light bar on it if he had to. The 395 not so much.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

395xp ... 390xp has some problems with major components breaking ! In fact Sucksvarna has been having a lot ofQC issues as of late ... the 395xp is a large sword to handle ... if you have the strength and stamina to wield it - you will slay any in your path ... if not ... get stronger!!


----------



## Robin Wood (Dec 2, 2018)

dont run away from the big saws !
think them like gym, when you get used to it the small ones become child play lol


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker (Dec 2, 2018)

I don't think anyone is slinging a 395 all day, unless he's solely sticking it into large trees and felling only. The walk to the next tree is the resting period, lol. But dropping a tree and completely cutting it up, rinse repeat? Constant cutting? I don't think so. I probably could have done it 7 years ago, but I also beat a lot of ass in strength sports at the time also. And that's being nowhere near the realm of average or even slightly above. Again two different saws for two different uses.


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Dec 2, 2018)

Stihls first saw weighed over 100 pounds and was a two man - op ... off top o the head the 395xp is what 22lbs with 25” b/c ? We’ve come along way !


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker (Dec 2, 2018)

Frank Rizzo said:


> Stihls first saw weighed over 100 pounds and was a two man - op ... off top o the head the 395xp is what 22lbs with 25” b/c ? We’ve come along way !


Yeah but that was when men where Men! Even the most elite of us are chumps compared to them, lol


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 2, 2018)

for ***** and giggles I just put the 480 CD fitted with a 24 inch bar and chain on the wifes digital scale. the saw has fuel but some oil leaked out while sitting. scale read 22.7 pounds. not sure how accurate it is. I have no issues using the 480 bucking large rounds for a few hours. wouldn't want to do it for 4 hours straight though. and I do look forward to refueling. The 480 used to be my only saw and was used from brush and limbing as well as bucking. only cut firewood not in the business.


----------



## jchipps (Dec 2, 2018)

I think the 390xp w/24" bar would be the better 'all around' saw for your needs, and won't wear you out lugging it around.

I logged with it's predecessor, the 288xp, 8 hours a day for years and never gave any thought to it's weight. (Yes, my knees are shot, but that's from the mountainous terrain, not from carrying the saw)

However, if you really feel you need a 32" or 36" bar for firewood cutting, you better get the 395xp. Those big bars are gonna eat up some HP, especially in Oak, Hickory etc.

Safety note: If you've never operated a chainsaw, you'd be well served to start out with a MUCH smaller saw than either of these until you learn some technique and know what's you're doing.


----------



## Skeans (Dec 2, 2018)

SmellyPirateHooker said:


> I don't think anyone is slinging a 395 all day, unless he's solely sticking it into large trees and felling only. The walk to the next tree is the resting period, lol. But dropping a tree and completely cutting it up, rinse repeat? Constant cutting? I don't think so. I probably could have done it 7 years ago, but I also beat a lot of ass in strength sports at the time also. And that's being nowhere near the realm of average or even slightly above. Again two different saws for two different uses.



A 395 isn’t horrible to use all day long even with a 42 on it, I’d hate to use one just for bucking though my back hurts even thinking about it. You get out here to the PNW you’ll see a lot of 395’s and 390’s depending on wood and bark conditions plus the condition of your back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 2, 2018)

I’ve been getting by with the 24 inch. Could probably use a 28 bar and be fine. Just being lazy. I cut of a lot of this size and up oak and eucalyptus. Want to get a more modern saw with more ponies


----------



## Jules083 (Dec 7, 2018)

If it were me, I would look at neither of those saws. New user with a 390, or even 372? And only owns 4 acres? That land will be clear cut before the first spark plug change with a 390. Not to mention the safety factor of giving a new operator more saw than he can handle.


I have 200 acres, and have heated exclusively with wood for the past decade. Have a Stihl 021, husky 55 rancher, and husky 346. Recently bought an Echo 590 and a Stihl 362, but only just last month. 

If I didn’t own a saw and was in the OP’s situation I would look at nothing bigger than 60cc. My 590 echo is surprising, even running back to back with the Stihl. My 55 Rancher was my only saw for about 5 years, and did fine with a 20” bar. Now that I have the bigger saws I bumped it down to a 16” bar though. 



Also, OP lives 4 hours away from me and likely has similar forests. My friend has been a professional logger for 20 years and has a 2-saw plan to bring in the woods with him. A 390xp that he cuts with, and another 390xp that’s in the skidder in case he has a breakdown. I find it hard to believe that a firewood cutter needs a bigger saw than a logger. 

I’ve ran my friend’s 390. It’s an animal, and I wouldn’t recommend it to most people.


----------



## Jules083 (Dec 7, 2018)

shimaze said:


> Tramp Bushler, I appreciate the advice! Everyone keeps telling me to get the 372. I wish I knew someone local that had both the 395 and the 372 so I could try both of them. I generally always get the most power I can. That is why I bought a 500cc 2-stroke dirt bike instead of the more common and easier to handle 250cc. It is a Honda CR500AF. I also have a Trail Blazer SS, Impala SS, and a Camaro Z/28. I get the fastest one in its class. That is just my mindset and it applies to saws too.
> 
> Back to chainsaws: Everyone is telling me to get the 372. Is it really that much more user friendly and easier to handle?



I love when I’m on a trail ride with my ‘little’ bikes and someone on a 500 2 smoke or 450 4 stroke shows up. It means I get to take breaks while they fight with their bike.


----------



## SmellyPirateHooker (Dec 7, 2018)

Jules083 said:


> I love when I’m on a trail ride with my ‘little’ bikes and someone on a 500 2 smoke or 450 4 stroke shows up. It means I get to take breaks while they fight with their bike.


I never fought with my 91' kx 500 back in the day. Are they growing bikes or people differently now?


----------



## jchipps (Dec 7, 2018)

Jules083 said:


> If it were me, I would look at neither of those saws. New user with a 390, or even 372? And only owns 4 acres? That land will be clear cut before the first spark plug change with a 390. Not to mention the safety factor of giving a new operator more saw than he can handle.
> 
> 
> I have 200 acres, and have heated exclusively with wood for the past decade. Have a Stihl 021, husky 55 rancher, and husky 346. Recently bought an Echo 590 and a Stihl 362, but only just last month.
> ...



Yep. 
Gotta love it when ya see a weekend warrior firewood scrounger out there just a gettin’ it, smoke boiling off their chain, and 90% of the wood they’re cutting is 12” to 18” diameter, fighting that big saw sporting a 36 inch bar! Lol 
But hey, if it makes em’ feel like Paul Bunyan, it’s their money.


----------



## Jules083 (Dec 7, 2018)

jchipps said:


> Yep.
> Gotta love it when ya see a weekend warrior firewood scrounger out there just a gettin’ it, smoke boiling off their chain, and 90% of the wood they’re cutting is 12” to 18” diameter, fighting that big saw sporting a 36 inch bar! Lol
> But hey, if it makes em’ feel like Paul Bunyan, it’s their money.



My favorite saw is still my 021 with a 14” bar. Super light, I can run it all day and never get tired. Anything under 8” or so I grab it every time. It’s also the only saw that goes with me on every cutting trip, no matter the tree size. I can always find an excuse to run it.


----------



## jchipps (Dec 7, 2018)

Stihl 032Av 
Stihl 045AV Super
Husky 55
Husky 272xp (currently restoring)
Husky 288xp
Husky 394xp

Out of all my saws owned, my favorite ‘firewood saw’ and the one I grab most often when cutting anything less than say 20 inches, is the 55 w/a 16” bar, set up with 3/8” full comp, chisel. 
That little saw has probably gotten more ‘abuse’ over it’s life time than even my logging saws, but it still runs strong and gets er’ done.


----------



## flatbroke (Dec 7, 2018)

I 


jchipps said:


> Stihl 032Av
> Stihl 045AV Super
> Husky 55
> Husky 272xp (currently restoring)
> ...


usually grab my 51, its only .325 but is light, and keeps on keeping on.


----------



## Jules083 (Dec 7, 2018)

I just realized how old this thread is. OP hasn’t been here in like 6 months.


----------



## jchipps (Dec 7, 2018)

Jules083 said:


> I just realized how old this thread is. OP hasn’t been here in like 6 months.



Lol, I never noticed that either!
Hey .... he'll have lots of good reading if he ever shows back up. Maybe then he'll be able to decide which damn saw he wants!


----------



## fulladirt (Dec 8, 2018)

Looks like the man did get him some new saws but was having a hard time gettin em going!

https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...e-to-get-a-husqvarna-chainsaw-started.321646/


----------



## Jules083 (Dec 8, 2018)

tprepd1 said:


> Looks like the man did get him some new saws but was having a hard time gettin em going!
> 
> https://www.arboristsite.com/commun...e-to-get-a-husqvarna-chainsaw-started.321646/




Look at all of his posts. He changed both bars, said he had 10 chains ready to go, and spent over $2k before he even started a chainsaw. 

I guess they’re right about a fool and his money are soon parted, or however it goes.


----------



## Gypo Logger (Dec 8, 2018)

I'd get the 390. So easy to work on, plus a 385 J&P is just a bolt on proposition. When I think of the 394, 395 or 2100 I have dreams about boat anchors. And that goes for the 3120 too.
If I was tall, dark and handsome I'd get a 3120, but being a sawed off runt I'm maxed out at 90cc, no decomp., no base gasket.
I don't know about most of you woodticks, but I never tire of being a timber terrorist ,but I hate cat skinners. They have no regard for the resourse .


----------



## The Hammer (Jun 27, 2020)

mountainlake said:


> Unless your into lifting weights you should be concerned about the weight. I'd be looking at a 70 cc saw. Steve


Make sure it matches your purse


----------



## born to hunt (Aug 23, 2020)

This is an old thread, but I’m making the decision between 372XP and 390 XP. I currently run just 2 saws, 55o XP and the 346 XP.(not one in each hand, however)... I’m lookin for a saw with more snort. I heat my house with wood and help the local farmers fell tree lines, etc. My preference would be a 20 or 24“ bar at max. The guy at the shop said both are good saws, but the 390 Xp with that bar would scream. 
My questions: is there any longevity issues with either saw, if those are my 2 choices? AND will a notice a marked difference between the these saws and my 346 or 550?

I guess I’m not concerned with weight that much...I’m 6’4 and 230. And i have 10 kids with the same bride, so I don’t mind hard work. 

Thanks for the thoughts.

bob


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 23, 2020)

Going to leave them stock?


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 23, 2020)

Both will pull a sharp 24" bar and chain without a problem.


----------



## sean donato (Aug 23, 2020)

My logging friend runs 372xp exclusively now, he used to run 390xp before he got "old and tired" (his saying not mine) I own a 390xp, I do mill with it a good bit since my 394 wore out. So it pulls double duty for me. I have a 24" bar and 36" bar for it. It eats whatever I ask it to, it's been very reliable and easy to take care of. If I had a do over I'd still get the 390xp, my 562xp takes care of all the smaller stuff for me.


----------



## Huskybill (Aug 23, 2020)

From what I been reading the Husqvarna 288xp is better than a 385 Xp/390xp. This would steer me towards the 395xp. But this being your first Husqvarna saw I would try a 266/268 first if you can find a good used one.


----------



## sean donato (Aug 23, 2020)

Huskybill said:


> From what I been reading the Husqvarna 288xp is better than a 385 Xp/390xp. This would steer me towards the 395xp. But this being your first Husqvarna saw I would try a 266/268 first if you can find a good used one.


What would that be? Owning both(390/394) I cant say one is/was better than the other. Both served me well, but for different purposes.


----------



## sean donato (Aug 23, 2020)

This is an old thread, but I’m making the decision between 372XP and 390 XP. I currently run just 2 saws, 55o XP and the 346 XP.(not one in each hand, however)... I’m lookin for a saw with more snort. I heat my house with wood and help the local farmers fell tree lines, etc. My preference would be a 20 or 24“ bar at max. The guy at the shop said both are good saws, but the 390 Xp with that bar would scream. 
a 24" bar would be the minimum recommendation for the 390 imo
My questions: is there any longevity issues with either saw, if those are my 2 choices? 
longevity wont/shouldn't be an issue with either, if you take care of them.
AND will a notice a marked difference between the these saws and my 346 or 550?
yes theres a noticable difference from even a ported 346xp (I own one) and either the 372 or 390, the 390 more so than the 372.
I guess I’m not concerned with weight that much...I’m 6’4 and 230. And i have 10 kids with the same bride, so I don’t mind hard work.

Thanks for the thoughts.

bob


----------



## Huskybill (Aug 23, 2020)

Gypo Logger said:


> View attachment 689082
> I'd get the 390. So easy to work on, plus a 385 J&P is just a bolt on proposition. When I think of the 394, 395 or 2100 I have dreams about boat anchors. And that goes for the 3120 too.
> If I was tall, dark and handsome I'd get a 3120, but being a sawed off runt I'm maxed out at 90cc, no decomp., no base gasket.
> I don't know about most of you woodticks, but I never tire of being a timber terrorist ,but I hate cat skinners. They have no regard for the resourse .



I used a 2100 husky for decades in the firewood business. Nothing came close to me with a 2100. I sent a few so called wanna be partners packing. They couldn’t keep up.


----------



## svk (Aug 24, 2020)

born to hunt said:


> This is an old thread, but I’m making the decision between 372XP and 390 XP. I currently run just 2 saws, 55o XP and the 346 XP.(not one in each hand, however)... I’m lookin for a saw with more snort. I heat my house with wood and help the local farmers fell tree lines, etc. My preference would be a 20 or 24“ bar at max. The guy at the shop said both are good saws, but the 390 Xp with that bar would scream.
> My questions: is there any longevity issues with either saw, if those are my 2 choices? AND will a notice a marked difference between the these saws and my 346 or 550?
> 
> I guess I’m not concerned with weight that much...I’m 6’4 and 230. And i have 10 kids with the same bride, so I don’t mind hard work.
> ...


If 24” is the max bar you’ll be running and you’ll be using 20” as well, get the 372.


----------



## chipper1 (Aug 24, 2020)

Huskybill said:


> I used a 2100 husky for decades in the firewood business. Nothing came close to me with a 2100. I sent a few so called wanna be partners packing. They couldn’t keep up.


With what, the stories .
Glad to see you're feeling back to yourself after the hospital stay.


----------



## belgian (Aug 24, 2020)

Cliff R said:


> . I've found in recent years that smaller saws with excellent power to weight are the way to go for most of this type of work.......



So true. Bigger is not always better. Depends on the job of course, but in 95% of the cases that statement is valid


----------



## Huskybill (Aug 24, 2020)

Size of the power head, cc’s your not going to run a smaller cc power head with a 24” bar. Well with success. The size of the motor does limit the length of the bar you can use. I started out with a smaller 3.75 sears saw with a 18” bar. It was lacking power and cutting speed. I had a 2.0 sears saw too. I learned really quickly. I purchased a Husqvarna 2100 cd and a Husqvarna 240sg soon after. They were clearing for a new highway, free wood. The ones who cut faster got more wood. Later on I took off the 24” bar and ran 16” and 18” bars on the 2100. My local dealer made shorter bars for 404” chain. The rest is history.

A while back I purchased a new husky 385xp 32” bar and a 575 28” bar.
I had big trees at the saw mill to cut up that weren’t lumber quality. It took both saws cutting 10 cords of wood each to break in. At the time firewood was selling for $300 a cord seasoned.With the performance of both saws I noticed the 385xp was way faster when we buried both bar noses into the wood. The 575 cut but it was a tad slower. I didn’t think that 10 cc’s difference would be that much slower. If I knew that I would of purchased a 395 Xp and a 385 xp together.


----------



## born to hunt (Aug 24, 2020)

Duce said:


> Going to leave them stock?View attachment 850434


Most likely, yes. Unless there is a compelling need to release more “XP inner awesome”..


----------



## svk (Aug 24, 2020)

born to hunt said:


> Most likely, yes. Unless there is a compelling need to release more “XP inner awesome”..


Timing advance, muffler mod, and base gasket delete will make a difference.


----------



## born to hunt (Aug 24, 2020)

svk said:


> Timing advance, muffler mod, and base gasket delete will make a difference.


If i buy the 372, who will do that ( can i do that myself/ never tried it) and how much will it cost?


----------



## svk (Aug 24, 2020)

Yes you can, but if you’ve never had a top end off of a saw, you are probably better off not doing the base gasket delete on a new or nearly new saw. 

You can buy a muffler already modded or do it yourself. Timing advance is easy you just need to be sure that the flywheel is properly seated so you don’t inadvertently shear the flywheel key.


----------



## born to hunt (Aug 24, 2020)

Thanks for the intel. Do you have a good source for an aftermarket mod muffler?


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 24, 2020)

I am going to throw a wrench in this. Buy a 572, open the muffler to remove heat and start cutting, saw will wake itself up after several tanks or fuel.


----------



## svk (Aug 24, 2020)

born to hunt said:


> Thanks for the intel. Do you have a good source for an aftermarket mod muffler?


Not sure. I believe homelite410 used to do them. Huskihl maybe too. I did my own on homeowner saws and Carl Miller did my good looking saws but he’s not taking on work.


----------



## born to hunt (Aug 24, 2020)

Duce said:


> I am going to throw a wrench in this. Buy a 572, open the muffler to remove heat and start cutting, saw will wake itself up after several tanks or fuel.


And then Duce throws the big wrench. Why 572 vs 372?


----------



## svk (Aug 24, 2020)

born to hunt said:


> And then Duce throws the big wrench. Why 572 vs 372?


Newer model with a bit more power. You can’t go wrong with either.


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 24, 2020)

svk said:


> Newer model with a bit more power. You can’t go wrong with either.


Smoother, more power after break in. More fuel efficient, more torque. If you're dealer has software, no reason not to purchase one. Will probably never need it.


----------



## toadman (Aug 24, 2020)

I realize this is an old thread, but as to the initial question, my 394 is the only large saw I own I hate running. 
It starts fine, 2-3, sometimes 4 pulls, cuts very well. pulls longer bars & oils fine, but handles aweful. 
Like a tanker ship anchor.
I run my 661almost daily recently & mostdays I go from 8-9 am until sundown at 830-10 pm doing junk logs into firewood these last weeks, and will be until I run out of logs, or buyers for the wood. Low on both now, but anyhoo, back to topic. 
my 661 is only a pound ish lighter when full of fluids & with a bar vs the 394, but I can run it day in day out without major fatigue issues and still feel fine sfter work.
I can only run the 394 for an hour before it gets heavy, I get tired and I start cussing atthe handling aspect of the 394. I don't recommend the 394, to anyone. unless putting it on a CSmill to stay. 
That's where mine sits, and it works well for that, better in many regards than the 661. The 661 is a great saw, as is the 372. I would absolutely recommend the 372 vs.the 394/5 no matter experience level. 
It cuts a bit(not much at all) slower in 20" wood vs, the larger saw, but at the end of the day the smaller saw is much more productive. Especially after a whole week of long days!!!
My 661 feels only slightly bigger/heavier than the 372, but again, it is personal preference. I would not like to own the 395/550 combo. The 550 is a good size for a homeowner and ranch saw, but too small for 50% of my wood if I hope to be productive. The 394 is too big/awkward and ruins production from the other end of the spectrum handling wise. The 372 is a great size, and out of all the ones I have used, 65-70cc is the best for overall long term use by the average user IMO. 
I personally like the 661 more, but I am the only person I know who's picked it up the first time and not immediately commented on how heavy it is.


----------



## born to hunt (Aug 24, 2020)

toadman said:


> I realize this is an old thread, but as to the initial question, my 394 is the only large saw I own I hate running.
> It starts fine, 2-3, sometimes 4 pulls, cuts very well. pulls longer bars & oils fine, but handles aweful.
> Like a tanker ship anchor.
> I run my 661almost daily recently & mostdays I go from 8-9 am until sundown at 830-10 pm doing junk logs into firewood these last weeks, and will be until I run out of logs, or buyers for the wood. Low on both now, but anyhoo, back to topic.
> ...


Based on what I’ve gleaned here, I’m leaning toward the 572XP, the newer mod of the 372. It sounds like the 395 might be too much of a good thing.


----------



## chipper1 (Aug 24, 2020)

born to hunt said:


> Based on what I’ve gleaned here, I’m leaning toward the 572XP, the newer mod of the 372. It sounds like the 395 might be too much of a good thing.


With your current collection in your signature that would be a great saw to have, but I'm not sure how your awesome wife or the 10 kids cut .


----------



## born to hunt (Aug 24, 2020)

chipper1 said:


> With your current collection in your signature that would be a great saw to have, but I'm not sure how your awesome wife or the 10 kids cut .


The oldest is 18, 6 foot five and kind of a monster. He does ok. The younger olders run the splitter and stack. Many hands make light work...unless I’m lugging a 390 xp, apparently.


----------



## chipper1 (Aug 24, 2020)

born to hunt said:


> The oldest is 18, 6 foot five and kind of a monster. He does ok. The younger olders run the splitter and stack. Many hands make light work...unless I’m lugging a 390 xp, apparently.


That's awesome, I feel a little "under staffed" with only 5.
The 572 isn't too far behind a 390 and it will probably be right with it in time per cut after subtracting the time saved with the 572 with the captured nuts, and the fuel economy, and it's smoother.


----------



## svk (Aug 24, 2020)

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome, I feel a little "under staffed" with only 5.
> The 572 isn't too far behind a 390 and it will probably be right with it in time per cut after subtracting the time saved with the 572 with the captured nuts, and the fuel economy, and it's smoother.


And the side mounted tensioners unlike my 394


----------



## chipper1 (Aug 24, 2020)

svk said:


> And the side mounted tensioners unlike my 394


Right, but you know I wasn't going to advise the 394 over the 661 even though I like the orange saws more.
The 390 has a side tensioner too and I don't doubt the 572 cover will fit on it .


----------



## Deleted member 117362 (Aug 25, 2020)

chipper1 said:


> Right, but you know I wasn't going to advise the 394 over the 661 even though I like the orange saws more.
> The 390 has a side tensioner too and I don't doubt the 572 cover will fit on it .


They are interchangeable.


----------



## sean donato (Aug 25, 2020)

Duce said:


> They are interchangeable.


Didnt know that... may have to get one for my 390 now, I like the retained bar nuts.... I'm such a fumble finger with them.


----------



## born to hunt (Aug 25, 2020)

chipper1 said:


> That's awesome, I feel a little "under staffed" with only 5.
> The 572 isn't too far behind a 390 and it will probably be right with it in time per cut after subtracting the time saved with the 572 with the captured nuts, and the fuel economy, and it's smoother.


5 kids is a solid start, sir. A solid start indeed. Thinking 20” bar will do that saw fine? Argument for 24”?


----------



## sean donato (Aug 25, 2020)

Jmo, seeing as you have smaller saws that will handle the 20" bar with ease, I'd go the 24". Whatever saw you chose is would compliment it well, and allow a slightly larger tree to be tackled.


----------



## chipper1 (Aug 26, 2020)

born to hunt said:


> 5 kids is a solid start, sir. A solid start indeed. Thinking 20” bar will do that saw fine? Argument for 24”?


Solid start . I'm pretty sure we are good, but God has the final say not I .
On a 572 I would run a 24 for normal cutting.
Here's one back before they were here in the states, actually the first video I'm aware of of one cutting here.


----------

